# New Bolt+ fails to record some onepass shows--Tivo support no help



## gpreston24 (Jan 6, 2012)

Have new Bolt+ with Spectrum/Time Warner Cable. All onepasses transferred over from Premiere Elite (except for a few with copyright issues). Some of these onepasses are failing to record. Example: daily evening news shows on both ABC and NBC. I can manually record them on an individual basis, but OnePass won't work. When the time comes for them to record, the box indications are normal, and show appears to be recording when looking at MyShows. However, if I try to watch the show while it's recording, it's completely blank. Further, when the show ends, it no longer appears on MyShows. Call center tech support no help.

Any of you guys have a suggestion?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Did you re-pair the CableCARD? Do you need to do anything with a Tuning Adapter?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

1P set to record and not stream?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I had problems with a lot of the 1Ps I tried to copy between Bolts using TiVo Online. Some worked, and some did not. Often the copied 1P would show up on the new box with some strange options. such as "bookmark only" that kept it from working. I could usually edit the 1P right there in the Online screen to fix it and then it would work fine.

There is also a known bug where SOME 1Ps set up with a keep limit of 1 will refuse to record at all, and the history says it is because the limit has already been reached. I record both Morning and evening news programs like this, and most work fine, but Sunday programs do not, and I have never figured out why. The solution there is to set limit at 2.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

gpreston24 said:


> Have new Bolt+ with Spectrum/Time Warner Cable. All onepasses transferred over from Premiere Elite (except for a few with copyright issues). Some of these onepasses are failing to record. Example: daily evening news shows on both ABC and NBC. I can manually record them on an individual basis, but OnePass won't work. When the time comes for them to record, the box indications are normal, and show appears to be recording when looking at MyShows. However, if I try to watch the show while it's recording, it's completely blank. Further, when the show ends, it no longer appears on MyShows. Call center tech support no help.
> 
> Any of you guys have a suggestion?


If it's recording the show but the recording is blank it's indicative there is a problem with that channel and not necessarily the One Pass. Can you watch that channel live?


----------



## gpreston24 (Jan 6, 2012)

sfhub said:


> Did you re-pair the CableCARD? Do you need to do anything with a Tuning Adapter?


No I didn't re-pair, but have to wonder why that would be necessary, since the cablecard worked find with my Premiere Elite. Time Warner provides a DTA, and it's part of my setup.


----------



## gpreston24 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> 1P set to record and not stream?


Yes


----------



## gpreston24 (Jan 6, 2012)

V7Goose said:


> I had problems with a lot of the 1Ps I tried to copy between Bolts using TiVo Online. Some worked, and some did not. Often the copied 1P would show up on the new box with some strange options. such as "bookmark only" that kept it from working. I could usually edit the 1P right there in the Online screen to fix it and then it would work fine.
> 
> There is also a known bug where SOME 1Ps set up with a keep limit of 1 will refuse to record at all, and the history says it is because the limit has already been reached. I record both Morning and evening news programs like this, and most work fine, but Sunday programs do not, and I have never figured out why. The solution there is to set limit at 2.


I think this has happened a couple of times in the History, but isn't the primary problem. In most cases where History says "Did not record", it also says No Signal. However, I know that's not always true, as I was able to see a signal actually present and set up a show to record on a one-time basis. It was really strange to look at My Shows and see that a program indicated it was recording, when there was actually nothing there. After the box finished attempting to record, that program was no longer listed in My Shows.


----------



## gpreston24 (Jan 6, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> If it's recording the show but the recording is blank it's indicative there is a problem with that channel and not necessarily the One Pass. Can you watch that channel live?


Yes


----------



## gpreston24 (Jan 6, 2012)

gpreston24 said:


> Have new Bolt+ with Spectrum/Time Warner Cable. All onepasses transferred over from Premiere Elite (except for a few with copyright issues). Some of these onepasses are failing to record. Example: daily evening news shows on both ABC and NBC. I can manually record them on an individual basis, but OnePass won't work. When the time comes for them to record, the box indications are normal, and show appears to be recording when looking at MyShows. However, if I try to watch the show while it's recording, it's completely blank. Further, when the show ends, it no longer appears on MyShows. Call center tech support no help.
> 
> Any of you guys have a suggestion?


Guys, thanks for your thoughtful suggestions.

I'm at Day 24 with my new Bolt, and decided to take advantage of the 30-day moneyback guarantee offered by the company. It was relatively painless to talk to the rep in the Phillipines call center, and they readily agreed to my request for a complete refund including the $99 paid to transfer lifetime service. I will just continue with my Premiere Elite unit for a while longer. After reading some of the negative Bolt reviews on Amazon, I did not want to risk some of the nightmares described there. Maybe the Bolt Vox will turn out to be a better system. But I will certainly wait until people have a chance to report on positive user experiences.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

gpreston24 said:


> Guys, thanks for your thoughtful suggestions.
> 
> I'm at Day 24 with my new Bolt, and decided to take advantage of the 30-day moneyback guarantee offered by the company. It was relatively painless to talk to the rep in the Phillipines call center, and they readily agreed to my request for a complete refund including the $99 paid to transfer lifetime service. I will just continue with my Premiere Elite unit for a while longer. After reading some of the negative Bolt reviews on Amazon, I did not want to risk some of the nightmares described there. Maybe the Bolt Vox will turn out to be a better system. But I will certainly wait until people have a chance to report on positive user experiences.


For comparison I have a Bolt+ and it has worked flawlessly since installed June 2017.


----------

